# Bon Jovi tour.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone going? I,ve finally given in and booked Gold Circle Tickets for Old Trafford Cricket Ground next week. £90 a ticket!:doublesho


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Going to see them at Murrayfield on Wednesday. Can't wait!
£25 a ticket, bet you we are miles away! 
Alex


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

Went last year and a few years before that as well. It's always good!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

went to 02 last year and fly up to murryfield for wednesdays show, they are always good live


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> They are always good live


I know that,I,ve seen them getting on for 30 times now. Although that is since 1984 when I saw them supporting KISS. First time I saw them headline in 85 I think it was about £6 a ticket, how times change.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So what did you think? I thought they were good but prefered them at last years 02 still they played a lot more of the older stuff from new jersey, it was nice to see Richie out of rehab too.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Seen them 3 times now and they are always really good.

Bad news on this tour though, Richie Sambora is booked in to re-hab so he is replaced by Phill X. Should be there for some of the gigs though.

That was the last the web site said.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bon_Jovi_Live_(concert_tour)

3rd paragraph in Background.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Richie was there  looks a little older and looks like he's been enjoying the odd burger or two


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Richie was there last night. It was good gig but I felt that there were too many slow numbers but it was good fun especially Living on a Prayer 
Alex


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

my pals band were 'supporting' Bon Jovi at Murrayfield last night, anyone happen to catch them (Val Verde) ?


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be at Old Trafford Tomorrow  

6th time of seeing them and they never disappoint


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm up to 6 too, i missed the opening act, we caught the end of vintage trouble ... I agree on the slow numbers living on a prayer is always good live, as is wanted dead or alive


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

essjay said:


> I'll be at Old Trafford Tomorrow
> 
> 6th time of seeing them and they never disappoint


Looking forward to tomorrows show, they always raise the bar at the Manc shows.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A truly great show finished at 10pm and **** wet through we managed to get out of the car park at 11.45. JBJ on great form despite his gammy leg and the group sounded great as well.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

he didn't move much in Edinburgh, although they did finish just after 10.30 (started at 8)


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> he didn't move much in Edinburgh, although they did finish just after 10.30 (started at 8)


He moved around quite a lot in Manchester, even used the catwalk but limping a bit second half of the show. We got 2.5 hours showtime but I think with the ground being surrounded by houses they had an earlier curfew. 
Looks like Edinburgh got the better setlist but I,m not complaining about the show.


----------

